# Rabbits in open lean-to



## Isthelifeforme (Dec 23, 2012)

I live in southern coastal VA where the temperatures are very mild.  High is about 100 only a couple of times a summer and we got no snow last winter.  Currently rabbits are under a lean-to but no wind break is provided from the South side.   I positioned it this way as they are able to get the winter sun for warmth.  In the summer the sun is high enough that they get very little sun.

On one side is a rabbit hutch, the opposite side has a grain silo.  In the rear is many, many trees.

Do I need to tarp the front side in the coldest temps?  So far they have been fine with no loss of kits due to temperatures.  Of course, the worst of the winter is ahead and we have had rabbits for only 8 months.

We do get a fair amount of wind.


----------



## shuss (Dec 24, 2012)

Im in Chesapeake and have my hutch set up in a spot that should be good for both winter and summer. I have a tarp covering the back and both sides but leave the front open unless it rains then I cover it too. This might be too much but Im new to rabbits and still learning.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 24, 2012)

I just asked this same thing and was told to cover back and side to the ground with carpet or plywood.  The front doesn't really need to be covered unless there is some really bad weather blowing in from that direction.  I was just at my father n laws and he has a doe with 9 kits that are a week old, and he has a wooden nesting box with an opend end, and a wire cage with nothing on the floor, and only some very thin carpeting around 3 sides of it, the bunnies were all sitting out on the wire iwth their mom,  They actuallymay be closer to 2 weeks old. But It was fairly windy and around 35 out, but that is all he is using here in the valley in VA.   Our summers will be harder on them than our winters.


----------



## Isthelifeforme (Dec 24, 2012)

I sent an email early this morning to the guy I bought mine from.  He has a LOT of rabbits (hundreds) and sold commercially at one point.  Here is his response:
"Yes I hang tarps on the the north face cages to keep cold wind out and I block all the ends of cages with what ever I have available that will work ".

I have some scrap galvanized sheet metal lying around so I will probably try to make that work.  I believe I will be okay if I only cover the North side.

I'd rather not use tarps/carpet/even plywood as my bunnies are quite adept at dragging stuff into the cage and shredding it.  They even manage to bite the wood just outside their cages.  With steel that won't be a concern.


----------

